# Upgrading a Pasture....I Think!



## Texasmark (Dec 20, 2011)

Been doing my homework and seems Bahia is a good pasture grass for drought and summer grazing, besides being a desirable hay crop. Have wanted to put something else in my pastures for later season grazing and had been depending on Coastal Bermuda. Well, it's just not doing like I had hoped even with a lot of fertilizer and pasture renovation and all.

So yesterday, with the ground cracking open again and rain in the forecast, I broadcast it at about 15#/ac into a well fertilized, somewhat sparsely populated, field of Fescue, Rye, some early season flowering weeds which have become dormant, and a weak showing of coastal shoots and runners.

We'll see what happens.

I added it to my hay patch which is waiting on the rains that are supposed to come starting this afternoon to germinate. This year is getting off to a good start after last year's devastating drought. Hope things hold up. These rains scheduled for the next few days need to make their presence known.

Mark


----------



## Mike120 (May 4, 2009)

I hope you get rain. We need it down here. I like Bahia but, in my experience, it's not as drought resistant as Bermuda. One of my fields is a Bahia/Bermuda mix. Last year the Bahia went dormant and the Bermuda did fine. I've got one all Bahia field that I'll probably cut and bale in the next week or so, the horses seem to like it better than Bermuda and it doesn't take as much fertilizer.


----------



## colt (Jul 11, 2012)

Sounds like addressing the health your pasture grazing might be a place to start. Over grazing is an issue that damages soil fertility. There are products, not fertilizers, that address the health of the earth and improve the soil long term. Many are microbial based, liquids you just spray on the pasture and us cheap, harmless to animals and humans.I hope this is helpful. Putting back in the ground what the horses take out is important for longevit


----------



## Texasmark (Dec 20, 2011)

colt said:


> Sounds like addressing the health your pasture grazing might be a place to start. Over grazing is an issue that damages soil fertility. There are products, not fertilizers, that address the health of the earth and improve the soil long term. Many are microbial based, liquids you just spray on the pasture and us cheap, harmless to animals and humans.I hope this is helpful. Putting back in the ground what the horses take out is important for longevit


Hear you. I have a poop spreader, one of JD's first. It is a single digit or alphabet character. I clean up my lot periodically dumping the residue on the hay patch.

Mark


----------

